# Smart car body kits



## JamesM (22 Oct 2008)

http://www.autocult.com.au/Post.aspx?id=468&p=1


----------



## Superman (22 Oct 2008)

All of them!

Although the Smorsche looks fab!


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Oct 2008)

I'm likeing the Smaudi personally... maybe the Smorsche too


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Oct 2008)

lol   

at first i thought you was going to ask if you could get some cheap parts or something


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2008)

I'm more of a V8 muscle car kinda guy.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Oct 2008)

there absalutley brilliant. that 911 is awesome


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2008)

Haha quality, this is about the only thing that would make me get a smart car, it'd be worth it just for one of these body kits!!

Sam


----------

